# How to make a Dummy VGA Dongle



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

I figured id make this guide to help people running more than 1 card. or dual GPU's. As without these niffty devices tri quad or even 6-8 GPU's will not run on the same machine. here is how it is done.


First get yourself a DVI to VGA adapter. Any will do.

Adapter

Next you will need resistors. The other guides on the net say to use between 68-70 ohm ones but any i find will do. The point of the resistor is to well...privide resistence so that Vista is fooled into thinking their is another monitor. Why do this? We are doing this because monitors are detected through current. when you plug a monitor in their is resistence on the line. if we mimic resistence we in essence mimic a monitor.

you can get resistors at your local radioshack or micro center. we will need 3 per dongle so if you plan to make more than one buy accordingly.

Resistor

Now that we have our parts we need a diagram. you in essance will be putting the resistors in the last 3 holes of the first and second line on the right side of the vga (blue) end. Sound difficult? Its not but here is a pic.







ok so now we start. Now some guides will make you take apart the connector etc. However this is unnessisary it fits fine you simply need to wiggle it if it gets caught. let us begin.

First you have a standard VGA adapter.






now on the VGA side pictured below start putting your resistors into place.






Now keep in mind when you put them in keep the resistor itself (not the legs) center. this will avoid snapping or breaking and makes them easier to handle and insert. Also make sure that you bend the resistors so that they do not touch each other. I myself bend them to the right. the next onw slightely to the right. and finally the last one all the way to the left straight up. this will prevent them from touching. Example below






Now that you get the idea. Continue with all 3 of the resistors when your done make sure the legs are relatively snug or at the very least dont fall out when upside down. your finished Dongle will look something like the one in the pic below. Now that your done disable SLI, plug it into your DVI port, extend the desktop and fold away good luck!


----------



## Vagike (Feb 26, 2009)

This makes zero sense.

By doing this, you telling the drivers to render images to a monitor that DOESN'T EXIST. Sure, you are now using the unused GPU cycles, or GPU cores, but I cannot see how this is a performance enhancement to a multi-gpu system, when it could potentially rob performance from the monitor that is actually rendering images.

give your head a shake, :shadedshu or prove performance gains.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Vagike said:


> This makes zero sense.
> 
> By doing this, you telling the drivers to render images to a monitor that DOESN'T EXIST. Sure, you are now using the unused GPU cycles, or GPU cores, but I cannot see how this is a performance enhancement to a multi-gpu system, when it could potentially rob performance from the monitor that is actually rendering images.
> 
> give your head a shake, :shadedshu or prove performance gains.



what forum is this in? i think you dont know what folding at home is. or you wouldnt think this is some kind of preformance booster. this is so you can run folding at home on more than 2 GPU cores on a machine. if you knew anything about folding at home or bothered to see what forum this is in you would be able to put together the fact that you need dongles or more than 2 monitors to run F@H on more than 1 card. thanks for reading or not.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 26, 2009)

This isn't meant to up game performance. It is to fool the computer into thinking the second card is actually active. Its because the Folding @ Home GPU client requires the card to be active (with its own desktop) to then be able to iniate folding on the graphics core. Why? I don't know. But it does exactly what its meant to do. Extend the desktop to the false monitor, and start folding on your second, third, fourth (or more) graphics core.


----------



## Vagike (Feb 26, 2009)

my apologies for not reading the forum header.


----------



## wolf (Feb 26, 2009)

excellent work solaris!

i wonder if i can get 3 different GPU's folding on my old 680i....

well with your help i know its possible thats for sure


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 26, 2009)

As a note for Solaris and for anyone making these. I used 100 ohm, 1/4 watt resistors and they work perfectly fine. Generally anything between 50-150 ohms (make sure only ohms and not k ohms) and either a 1/8 watt to max 1/2 watt resistors (I believe 1 watt would be too much). Anything in those ranges should be fine.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just an FYI, I was able to complete this project with higher resistance resistors, I did it with 230 ohm ones.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> excellent work solaris!
> 
> i wonder if i can get 3 different GPU's folding on my old 680i....
> 
> well with your help i know its possible thats for sure



id deff help man i absolutely dont see why you should be able to. just to let everyone know getting the parts is the hardest part this job took less than 5min and putting the resistors in is simple unless god forbid you have parkinsons


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

this way looks nicer and prevents any snags...



CyberDruid said:


> Here is how to make up a dummy plug for your card in about 30 seconds.
> 
> All you need are three 68 ohm resistors from RadioShack. They come in packs of 5 for a buck.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolf (Feb 26, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> id deff help man i absolutely dont see why you should be able to. just to let everyone know getting the parts is the hardest part this job took less than 5min and putting the resistors in is simple unless god forbid you have parkinsons



cheers man, i know your always here for me *awwwwwwwww*

yeah ive done a handful of vGpu hard mods before, so just jamming some resistors into pin holes should be within my scope 

@fits, ty, that's a very clean way to do it. with either working just the same it seems.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> this way looks nicer and prevents any snags...



i think the general idea was to make a guide in this section you can tie a pink bow on the resistors for all i care.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> cheers man, i know your always here for me *awwwwwwwww*
> 
> yeah ive done a handful of vGpu hard mods before, so just jamming some resistors into pin holes should be within my scope



lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

Also:  

Protip:

Make one of the resistors an LED, that way you can tell if the thing is working or not!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Also:
> 
> Protip:
> 
> Make one of the resistors an LED, that way you can tell if the thing is working or not!




that is an incredably good idea! infact dont led's provide some kind of resistence? for example the higher voltage they can take the more resistence? if that was really the case you migh even be able to get away with using an led instead of a resistor!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 26, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> As a note for Solaris and for anyone making these. I used 100 ohm, 1/4 watt resistors and they work perfectly fine. Generally anything between 50-150 ohms (make sure only ohms and not k ohms) and either a 1/8 watt to max 1/2 watt resistors (I believe 1 watt would be too much). Anything in those ranges should be fine.



The wattage of the resistors won't effect how much current goes through them.  In fact, the higher wattage means they can take higher current and still not degrade.  Going with the higher watt resistors could be overkill but would not cause any issues in any way (well they would be bigger so you might have crowding).


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 26, 2009)

And you get to pimp out your folding rig with all the fanciest of lights, which dazzle all the basement ladies. You know... the ladies that frequent my basement where my folding rig is... and um, they like LEDs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> And you get to pimp out your folding rig with all the fanciest of lights, which dazzle all the basement ladies. You know... the ladies that frequent my basement where my folding rig is... and um, they like LEDs.



i havent met a lady yet that doesnt like shiny objects.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

Example:

My current one is plugged in but I used a spare VGA card so you can see what to do!

EDIT:  O BTW, don't follow my example of my resistors used, those are like 2000 ohms I think!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 26, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> that is an incredably good idea! infact dont led's provide some kind of resistence? for example the higher voltage they can take the more resistence? if that was really the case you migh even be able to get away with using an led instead of a resistor!



you would need to measure the voltage and current(amperage) of the two pins in question. it's likely that you would not get enough of either.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> you would need to measure the voltage and current(amperage) of the two pins in question. it's likely that you would not get enough of either.



this is true in which case just buddy up the vga pins plug an led and a resistor into the same pin holes. the added resistence would be miniscule and due to the fact that you can use relatively large resistors this wouldnt cause any damage.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 26, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> this is true in which case just buddy up the vga pins plug an led and a resistor into the same pin holes. the added resistence would be miniscule and due to the fact that you can use relatively large resistors this wouldnt cause any damage.



the problem would not be too much current, as an led only uses what it needs and passes the rest, and if the voltage is too high you could put a resistor in series with the led. my concern is that there is not enough current, not enough voltage, or not enough of both to drive an led.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> you would need to measure the voltage and current(amperage) of the two pins in question. it's likely that you would not get enough of either.



The two pins I plugged my LED into give off about 5 volts, more than enough to run the LED.

EDIT:  DON'T make me break out my multimeter again!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> not necessarily. if you short two pins this may cause damage.



well buddying up a resistor and an led wouldnt cause damage the pins of a diffirent set of holes would. which is why i strongly suggest bending them and making absolute sure they do not touch.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 26, 2009)

As far as I remember, the amount of resistance needed was almost nil. Basically the pins connected are R G B (1,2,3) to monitor with  R G B from monitor (6,7,8) and its only supplying a bridge for the power. Wouldn't hurt to test the LED method anyways. Don't think it would cause the computer to melt through the floor. It'd either recognize it as a false monitor or not.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 26, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The two pins I plugged my LED into give off about 5 volts, more than enough to run the LED.
> 
> EDIT:  DON'T make me break out my multimeter again!!!



bust it out again and measure the current. 5v is perfect for a 5v led(what else?) but you need to make sure the current is sufficient as well.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

If you want to make sure they do not touch, once you get everything assembled and working, dip it in the rubber stuff or hold down the trigger of your hot glue gun submerging it, making sure nothing moves.  Ever.  Ever again.

http://www.plastidip.com/home_solutions/Plasti_Dip


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> bust it out again and measure the current. 5v is perfect for a 5v led(what else?) but you need to make sure the current is sufficient as well.



Ima check mah amperage.  BRB.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If you want to make sure they do not touch, once you get everything assembled and working, dip it in the rubber stuff or hold down the trigger of your hot glue gun submerging it, making sure nothing moves.  Ever.  Ever again.
> 
> http://www.plastidip.com/home_solutions/Plasti_Dip



im all for hot glue if myouve seen some of my other mods. hot glue FTMFW

any way glad you guys like the guide if a mod loves me enough would it be out of place for the author to request a sticky?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 26, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If you want to make sure they do not touch, once you get everything assembled and working, dip it in the rubber stuff or hold down the trigger of your hot glue gun submerging it, making sure nothing moves.  Ever.  Ever again.
> 
> http://www.plastidip.com/home_solutions/Plasti_Dip



or you could just heatshrink it like a normal person...


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> or you could just heatshrink it like a normal person...



ya but why be normal when you could be excentric? total 1337'ness


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> or you could just heatshrink it like a normal person...



Fuck you.  LOL.  I hate HS.  

Anyway, the amperage was .351 amps.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 26, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ya but why be normal when you could be excentric? total 1337'ness



because heatshrink is removable, and coating an led in hot glue is a sure way to dim it to near nothing...


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 26, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Fuck you.  LOL.  I hate HS.
> 
> Anyway, the amperage was .351 amps.



plenty of current for even ultra-brites. the most current i have ever seen an led pull was 150mA(.15A).


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> because heatshrink is removable, and coating an led in hot glue is a sure way to dim it to near nothing...



well if your power level is beyond 9000 coming from someones uber 1337 GTX295 then you need to dim it before you get a sunburn or fire. duh


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think I am going to run a fan off the VGA in order not to waste power.  At least the fan will do something...  I think.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 26, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> well if your power level is beyond 9000 coming from someones uber 1337 GTX295 then you need to dim it before you get a sunburn or fire.



-_-

a gtx295 puts out the same current and voltage as a freaking radeon 7000. vga is an industry standard.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> -_-
> 
> a gtx295 puts out the same current and voltage as a freaking radeon 7000. vga is an industry standard.



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this is not about how awsome your radeon 7000 is this is a serious thread for serious buisiness.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

My fan runs off the VGA just fine!  Now I have a fan running, an LED, and I wonder what next...  

Hmmm...


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 26, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this is not about how awsome your radeon 7000 is this is a serious thread for serious buisiness.


----------



## wolf (Feb 26, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i havent met a lady yet that doesnt like shiny objects.



i hear that. anything that sparkles, shimmers or glows has them absolutely bedazzled.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> My fan runs off the VGA just fine!  Now I have a fan running, an LED, and I wonder what next...
> 
> Hmmm...



lol dont blow the regs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2009)

wolf said:


> i hear that. anything that sparkles, shimmers or glows has them absolutely bedazzled.



i once snake charmed a chick by wiggling glow sticks infront of them....thats hows i got them in my car. before they new it they were in the front seat and i shuit the door.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 27, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i once snake charmed a chick by wiggling glow sticks infront of them....thats hows i got them in my car. before they new it they were in the front seat and i shuit the door.



i usually just use candy.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2009)

Lets keep this as a help topic, as it is this thread is about to be moved to GN!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2009)

ya good call success stories, help, project pics or questions about the topic only.


----------



## EnglishLion (Feb 27, 2009)

Just been looking into doing this myself too - but not for folding.  Mine will be to convince a linux server that it has a monitor attached.  It resorts to 640x480 if it boots without vga attached and so that's all I can access through my remote desktop.  If I connect one of these then I can remote desktop at much higher resolution when I need to access the server over the network.

Your connecting 1-6, 2-7, 3-8 with your ~75ohm resistors.  If you fancy LEDs too then pin 9 normally carries 5 volts, so you could run this through your chosen LED to grd (pin 5).


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just connect a monitor once (or a second cable, ie dvi+vga) and extend the desktop to the new (non-existing) monitor. After that you can remove it and it will remain active. No modding required


----------



## EnglishLion (Feb 27, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Just connect a monitor once (or a second cable, ie dvi+vga) and extend the desktop to the new (non-existing) monitor. After that you can remove it and it will remain active. No modding required



Assuming this is in reply to my post, I think either I described the situation badly or you haven't quite understood.  Or maybe I haven't understood the reply!

It's a server based on an old P3 Dell with onboard graphics through a single VGA.  My aim is to leave it running with just a power cord and network cable attached, no keyboard, no mouse, no monitor.  I can access it via another computer on my network to do updates and change settings etc.  However if the updates require a reboot, the vga driver recognises that no monitor is connected and it boots to low res with no options for changing res either.  If the desktop is low res then so is the remote desktop.

If I boot with a monitor connected I can then disconnect and it's all fine but once I reboot it resorts back to 640x480.


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 16, 2009)

Do you have to leave it in after you start up F@H?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> Do you have to leave it in after you start up F@H?



yes


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 17, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i think the general idea was to make a guide in this section you can tie a pink bow on the resistors for all i care.



How you bend and insert the resistors determines whether they could easily short aganst any piece of metal or even another resistor that gets pushed over accidentally. It's not about looks it's about preventing damage.

If I had seen your guide I'd have not posted one of my own...it's exactly the same thing.

BTW if you use Nvidia cards and use driver 182.08 you do not need dummy plugs in Vista...and you don't need them at all in XP.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 17, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> yes



Actually you can remove the dummy plug once F@H is running. But if you restart you would have to have them all inserted before entering Windows.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 17, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> How you bend and insert the resistors determines whether they could easily short aganst any piece of metal or even another resistor that gets pushed over accidentally. It's not about looks it's about preventing damage.
> 
> If I had seen your guide I'd have not posted one of my own...it's exactly the same thing.
> 
> BTW if you use Nvidia cards and use driver 182.08 you do not need dummy plugs in Vista...and you don't need them at all in XP.



thats why in my op i sopecified to bend them to prevent shorting all i was saying is that if you get the general idea "dont let them touch" you can prevent them from doing so however you please. and thank you for editing the quote to incorporate pink...i hadent thought of that well done.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey I didn't think of it...some Russian Blog had a picture of a VGA plug with the resistors in those holes...but he soldered them and all sorts of other anal tedious crap...I just poked them in and it worked.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 17, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Hey I didn't think of it...some Russian Blog had a picture of a VGA plug with the resistors in those holes...but he soldered them and all sorts of other anal tedious crap...I just poked them in and it worked.



link?


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry not Russian Danish...my bad

http://soerennielsen.dk/mod/VGAdummy/index_en.php

This is the guy that people were linking on the AMD Forum. I decided to try poking the resistors in the holes...no biggy. A bunch of other people did too


----------

